# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Nikolaj Gogol

## Askusho

*N.V. GOGOL*

*Nikolaj Vasiljeviç Gogol*, shkrimtari dhe dramaturgu i madh satirik rus, u lind më 20 mars 1809 në Soroçin, rajon i Poltavës, në Ukrainë, në një familje pronarësh tokash. Fëmijërinë e kaloi pranë Mirgorodit, në Vasiljevkë, njëra prej pronave të babait, i cili qe njeri i mirë, karakter gazmor, i apasionuar pas folklorit vendas dhe ushtrohej herë pas here në të shkruar. Më pas, ende adoleshent, studioi në liceun e Niezhinit, të cilin e braktisi pas vdekjes së babait, për të qenë pranë të ëmës së dashur (megjithëse ajo ishte një njeri i ashpër dhe tepër skrupuloze). Ikën jashtë shtetit, i traumatizuar për shkak të një dështimi të parë letrar. Kthehet në Petërburg, ku arrin më në fund të krijojë njëfarë emri në mjediset letrare dhe më 1834, miq të rëndësishëm të rrethit të Pushkinit, i siguruan një katedër në lëmin e historisë në Universitet, detyrë që për shkak të temperamentit të tij të çrregullt dhe pasionant, përfundoi në dështim të plotë.
Më 1831 kishte botuar dy vëllime me tregime me titullin Mbrëmje në një fshat afër Dikankës, që u pasua më 1835 nga përmbledhja tjetër Tregimet e Novgorodit, ku, pranë karakterit koloristik dhe realist, shfaqen elemente historiko - epikë në novelën Taras Bulba, të frymëzuar nga revolta e parë kozake. Në vazhdim, po më 1835 publikon Arabeskat, ku veçohen novelat e gjata Nevskij Prospekt dhe Ditari i një të çmenduri. Më 1836 boton mes të tjerash novelën Hunda dhe komedinë Revizori.
Suksesi është i madh dhe tashmë Gogoli mund ti përkushtohet me të gjitha forcat krijimtarisë letrare. Më 1836, pasi u shfaq Revizori, një satirë sarkastike në mjediset burokratike të car Nikollës I, pasoi pashmangshëm një reaksion i ashpër nga qarqet e goditura. Janë shigjetat  e para të hidhura të Gogolit, të cilat godisnin ashpër me forcën e madhe artistike dhe emocionale.
Duke patur një pension perandorak dhe leje udhëtimi për jashtë shtetit, Gogoli shkon në Itali, në Romë, ku kërkon të zgjerojë përvojën e tij duke njohur nga afër veprat artistike më të shquara dhe ku frekuenton rrethet e shquara letrare, duke shkëputur pothuaj të gjitha lidhjet me atdheun.
Por që prej vitit 1836, duke punuar mbi disa motive që i dha Pushkini, shkruante vazhdimisht duke realizuar një afresk grotesk të Rusisë së kohës, romanin Shpirtra të Vdekura, që i thithi mjaft kohë, vepër të cilës i trembej se mund ti shkaktonte telashe të tjera. Për këtë shkak e la mënjanë romanin duke përpunuar dorëshkrime të tjera dhe më 1842 boton një novelë tjetër të shkëlqyer, Manteli-n, i cili pas vdekjes së tij do të përfshihet në përmbledhjen Tregime të Petërburgut.
Më 1842 rivjen në Petërburg dhe boton më së fundi Shpirtra të Vdekura. Në të njëjtën ditë shfaqet në skenë komedia Martesa, kurse disa vjet më pas, më 1846 botohen Letra të zgjedhura, të cilat ngjallën reaksion të madh. Pas kësaj, duke kërkuar qetësi shpirtërore, i nxitur nga një parandjenjë mistike, niset në një udhëtim për Romë, Wiesbaden dhe Paris, për të përfunduar në Jerusalem.
Gjatë kthimit për në Rusi vazhdon pandërprerje punën e mundimshme krijuese, që e ka shoqëruar në të gjitha udhëtimet, duke shkruar mbi pjesën e dytë të romanit Shpirtra të Vdekura, që vazhdoi deri natën e fillimvitit 1852, kur zgjuan shërbëtorin, e detyron të ndezë zjarrin dhe e hedh vetë i përlotur në të dorëshkrimin.
U gjend i vdekur në afërsi të Moskës më 21 shkurt 1852.

----------


## Askusho

*
N.V. GOGOL*
_(novelë)_


*
MANTELI*
*Shqipëroi Mitrush Kuteli*


Në dikasterin... po më mirë të mos tregojmë se në cilin dikaster. S'ka gjë më të koklavitur sesa këto lloj-lloj dikastere, regjimente, kancelari - shkurt tërë nëpunësit bashkë me tërë ato kategorizimet e tyre. Në ditët tona çdo individ thotë se po e preke atë me majë të gishtit - paske fyer, në personin e tij, tërë shoqërinë. Thonë se para pak kohe një kapiten ispravnik,1) nuk më kujtohet se nga ç'qytet, kishte dërguar një lutje, me anën e së cilës thoshte fare qartë se njerëzit po i shkelin urdhrat e shtetit dhe, po marrin nëpër këmbë emrin e tij tri herë të shenjtë. Për të mbështetur të thënat e tij, ky i kishte bashkëngjitur lutjes një alamet vëllimi sa një roman, në të cilin. në çdo dhjetë faqe na del një kapiten ispravnik, madje në disa vende i dehur xurxull. Kështu pra, për të mënjanuar çdo lloj ngatërrese, dikasterin për të cilin bëhet fjalë do ta quajmë vetëm dikaster.  
Pra, në një dikaster punonte një nëpunës, i cili s'mund të thuash se ndryshonte nga nëpunësit e tjerë. Ishte i pakët nga trupi, pak si i vrarë lije, pak si kuqal, pak si dritëshkurtër, pak si tullac aty mbi ballë, me ca rrudha në të dy faqet. Sa për ngjyrën e fytyrës - kjo tregonte, si të thuash, se njeriu ishte nga ata që vuajnë nga majasëlli... Po s'ke ç'i bën! Fajin e ka klima e Peterburgut. Sa për gradën (sepse në vendin tonë, kur flet për një njeri duhet të thuash gradën që ka), ky i mjeri ishte nga ata që u thonë këshilltarë titullarë të përjetshëm, me të cilin, siç e di tërë bota, janë tallur dhe i kanë marrë nëpër këmbë shkrimtarët e ndryshëm, të cilët kanë zakonin që meriton të lëvdohet se tallen me ata që nuk janë të zotët t'ua nxjerrin dufin. Mbiemri i këtij nëpunësi ishte i Bashmaçkin, Vetë fjala të thotë se ky emër ka rrjedhur dikur nga fjala «bashmak», domethënë «këpucë», po nuk dihet se që kur e si e qysh i kish mbetur ky emër. Edhe babai, edhe gjyshi, madje edhe kunati i Bashmaçkinit, të gjithë Bashmaçkinët pa përjashtim, mbanin çizme, të cilave u hidhnin gjysma tri herë në vit. Emrin ia thoshin Akaki Akakieviç. Mund të ndodhë që lexuesit t'i duket ky emër si i çuditshëm dhe si i kërkuar me qiri, po ne mund ta sigurojmë se askush nuk e ka kërkuar me qëllim këtë emër, dhe se rrethanat kishin qenë të tilla që Akaki Aakieviçi nuk mund të quhej veç se Akaki Akakieviç. Ja se qysh ndodhi kjo punë: Akaki Akakieviçi, në qoftë se s'gabohem, lindi më të gdhirë të 23 marsit. E ndjera e ëma, gruaja e një nëpunësi dhe shumë shpirtrnirë, u mendua shumë se ç'emër do t'i kishte hije foshnjës. Ajo dergjej ende lehonë në shtratin përballë derës; më të djathtë të saj rrinte nuni, Ivan Ivanoviç Jeroshkini, një njeri shumë i mirë, kryetar zyre në senat, dhe nuna, Arina Semionovna Bielobriuskova, e shoqja e ndihmëskomisarit të policisë së lagjes, një grua për kokën e gruas. Këta i dhanë lehonës tre emra, nga të cilët duhej të zgjidhte një: Mokia, Sosia, ose ta thërriste djalin me emrin e të përvuajturit Hozdazat. 
- Jo, - tha e ndjera, - këta emra s'më pëlqejnë; nuk di se si më duken! 
Për t'ia bërë qejfin, hapën kalendarin në një fletë tjetër dhe gjetën aty tre emra të tjerë: Trifili, Dulla dhe Varahisi.
- Ky qenka një dënim nga zoti, - tha gruaja, bobo, ç'emra. Këta emra nuk i kam dëgjuar kurrë. Varadat ose Varuh shkon si shkon, po Trifili edhe Varahisi s'bëjnë. 
Kthyen edhe një fletë tjetër edhe gjetën emrat Pavsikahi edhe Vahtisi. 
- E shoh. - tha gruaja, - se kështu i qenka shkruar. Më mirë le ta thërras me emrin e të atit. Të atin e quanin Akaki, le ta quaj edhe të birin Akaki. 
Kështu pra i thanë Akaki Akakieviç. Foshnjën e pagëzuan. Në këtë mes ai qante e shtrembërohej, sikur e parandiente se do të arrinte dikur të bëhej këshilltar titullar. 
- Ja, kështu ka ndodhur. Në qoftë se ia thamë këto lexuesit këtë e bëmë që ta dije se kjo gjë ishte e domosdoshme e nuk mund t'i jepnin një emër tjetër. S'ka njeri që ta sjellë në mend se ikur e se qysh hyri Akaki Akakieviçi në dikaster edhe se kush e futi aty. Të gjithë drejtorët e shefat, që erdhën e shkuan në atë zyrë, e gjetën edhe e lanë po në atë vend e me atë gradë që kishte pasur. Edhe puna që bënte ishte po ajo që kishte qenë; kopjonte shkresa, kështu që më në fund njerëzit u bindën se siç duket ky kishte ardhur në këtë botë tamam për këtë punë, me kokën tullace e i veshur gati me uniformën e nëpunësit. 
Në dikaster nuk ia varnin fare. Portierët jo vetëm se nuk ngriheshin kur hynte ky, po edhe as që e vinin re, sikur të kishte fluturuar ndonjë mizë nëpër sallonin e pritjes. Shefat mbanin një qëndrim të ftohtë e të rreptë. I afrohej herë pas here një ndihmësshef edhe i hidhte në tryezë ndonjë shkresë duke mos i thënë as fjalën: «Kopjoje», ose «Ja një punë interesante që do të të pëlqejë», ose makar t'i thotë një gjysmë fjale të mirë, ashtu siç ndodh me nëpunësit që kanë edukatë. Akaki merrte shkresën, e shikonte e nuk çante kokën se kush ia solli e me ç'të drejtë ia solli që ta kopjonte. Sapo e merrte, i përvishej punës që ta kopjonte. Nëpunësit e rinj talleshin me Akaki Akakieviçin, bënin shakara me kripë e pa kripë, ashtu si ua pret mendja memurëve, tregonin aty ballë për ballë lloj-lloj trillime për të, e për zonjën e shtëpisë ku rrinte Akaki, një plakë nja shtatëdhjetë vjeçe. Thoshin se kjo e rrihte, e pyesnin se kur kishte në mendtë martohej me plakën, i hidhnin shuka letre në kokë, duke thënë se bie dëborë. Po Akaki Akakieviçi nuk u përgjigjej as edhe me një fjalë goje, sikur të mos kish njeri aty përpara tij. 
Këto ngatërresa nuk e turbullonin fare e nuk e bënin të gabonte në shikim. Vetëm kur e tepronin si shumë me shakarat dhe kur ia shtynin bërrylin, për të mos e lënë të punonte, u thoshte: 
- Pse më ngisni? Më lini rehat! 
Këto fjalë dhe zëri me të cilin shqiptonte kishin diçka që të habiste. Në këtë zë ndihej diçka që të bënte të kishe mëshirë, kështu që njëherë një djalosh që sapo kish hyrë në shërbim, që kishte ndjekur në fillim shembullin e të tjerëve dhe ishte tallur me Akaki Akakieviçin, befas i vuri gishtin kokës, i penduar, dhe që atë çast sikur çdo gjë ndryshoi dhe mori një pamje tjetër. Njëfarë force e mbinatyrshme e shtyu të largohej nga shokët e tij, të cilët, në fillim, kur i kishte njohur, i kishte pandehur se ishin njerëz të mirë e me edukatë. Shumë kohë pas kësaj ngjarjeje, edhe në çastet më të gëzuara, i dilte para syve nëpunësi i shkurtër e tullac, duke shqiptuar fjalët që ia bënin zemrën copë e thërrime: 
- Pse më ngisni? Më lini rehat! 
Në këto fjalë tronditëse sikur buçiste jehona e disa fjalëve të tjera: «Unë jam vëllai juaj!». Kur i kujtoheshin këto, i mjeri djalë e fshihte fytyrën me të dy pëllëmbët. Dhe pastaj, gjatë tërë jetës së tij shumë herë e kish ndjerë veten të tronditur duke parë se sa i çnjerëzishërn është njeriu dhe se sa vrazhdësi shtazarake fshihet prapa perdes së mirësjelljes së njeriut të edukuar dhe të qytetëruar, madje, hej o zot! - edhe në atë që bota e mban për të ndershëm e fisnik... 

Shumë rrallë mund të gjendej një njeri që t'i jepej punës me mish e me shpirt, ashtu siç i jepej Akaki Akakieviçi. Këtu nuk mjafton të thuash se ai punonte me zell, po duhet të thuash se punonte me dashuri. Atje, në mes të atyre kopjeve të tij Akaki Akakieviçi sikur jetonte në një botë të këndshme e plot variacione. Gazi i madh që ndiente kur kopjonte, i shkëlqente në fytyrë. Kur shkruante ato shkronjat që i pëlqenin më shumë mezi e zotëronte gëzimin e madh; buzëqeshte, puliste sytë, rrokëzonte fjalët duke lëvizur buzët, kështu që të dukej sikur mund të lexoje në fytyrën e tij të gjitha shkronjat që i dilnin nga pena. Po të shpërblehej sipas zellit, mund të kish arritur ndoshta këshilltar shteti2) - por kjo gjë do ta kishte çuditur shumë. Po, ashtu siç thoshin ata shokët e tij mendjemprehtë, ai nuk kishte fituar përveç se një potkua të varur në kraharor dhe majasëllin prapa shalëve. Po nuk mund të thuhet se nuk kishin treguar kurrë ndonjë vëmendje për këtë njeri. Një herë, një drejtor shpirtmirë, që donte ta shpërblente Akaki Akakieviçin për vjetërsinë në punë, dha urdhër që t'i jepnin një detyrë pak më të ndryshme nga ato kopjet e zakonshme. I thanë që në bazë të një dosjeje të gatshme të hartonte një farë raporti që do t'i dërgohej një institucioni tjetër. Pra nuk kishte gjë tjetër për të bërë veç se të ndërronte titujt dhe vende-vende të ndryshonte foljen nga veta e parë dhe ta vinte e në vetën e tretë. Kjo punë iu duk kaq e zorshme saqë u mbyt në djersë, fshiu ballin dhe më në fund vajti i tha shefit: 
- jo, nuk e bëj dot, Më mirë më jepni diçka për të kopjuar. 
Që atë ditë e lanë të kopjonte përgjithmonë. Dukej sikur veç kësaj detyre nuk kish punë tjetër për këtë njeri. Nuk përkujdesej fare për rrobat që vishte; uniforma e tij e kishte humbur ngjyrën e parë të gjelbër dhe kish marrë një ngjyrë si të zbardhylët e të kuqërreshme, sikur të ishte pluhurosur me miell. Jakën e kish kaq të ngushtë e kaq të ulët saqë qafa, megjithëse nuk ishte shumë e gjatë, i dilte nga jaka dhe i dukej si qafë lejleku, tamam si ata maçokët prej allçie, që i mbajnë mbi kokë dhjetëra e dhjetëra tregtarë të huaj që jetojnë në Rusi3). Gjithnjë kishte diçka në uniformën e tij: herë një fije peri, herë një fije kashte. Veç kësaj, kishte një zotësi të veçantë, që kur kalonte udhës të arrinte nën një dritare tamam në çastin kur flakeshin jashtë lloj-lloj lëtyra dhe, siç duket, nga ky shkak kish gjithnjë në kapelë lëvozhga shalqiri e pjepri ose ndonjë gjë tjetër të këtillë. Kurrë ndonjëherë në jetën e tij nuk çau kokën të shihte se ç'ndodh në rrugë, të shihte, bie fjala, ato që i shihte me sytë e tij të mprehtë ndonjë nëpunës tjetër i ri se dikujt në trotuarin tjetër iu zgjidh rripka e poshtme e pantallonave, gjë që shkakton kurdoherë një buzëqeshje tallëse. 
Kur Akaki Akakieviçi shikonte diçka, kjo diçka nuk ishte gjë tjetër veç se rreshtat fare të drejtë të shkrimit të tij të rregullt e të barabartë dhe këtë gjë e shikonte edhe atëherë, kur, si rrufeja më të kthjellët, gjendje papritur nën turinjtë e ndonjë kalë që i turfullonte si stuhi në fytyrë. Vetëm atë çast e kuptonte s'e nuk gjendej në mes të rreshtit ,të shkrimit, po më saktë në mes të rrugës. Me të arritur në shtëpi, ulej menjëherë përpara tryezës, llupiste shpejt e shpejt tasin me çorbë, hante ndonjë copë mish lope me qepë, pa ndier fare shijen e gjellës, duke e përpirë ashtu siç ishte, bashkë me mizat e me çdo peshqesh tjetër që mund të kish rënë brenda. Kur ndiente se fillonte i fryhej barku, ngrihej nga sofra, merrte shishen e mellanit dhe niste të kopjonte shkresat që kishte sjellë nga zyra; bënte kopje për vete, për qejfin e tij, sidomos po t'i dukej se shkresa kish rëndësi të veçantë, jo nga bukuria e stilit, po se i qe drejtuar ndonjë personaliteti të ri, me rëndësi të madhe. 
Edhe në ato çaste kur qielli bojëhiri i Peterburgut errësohej i tëri dhe të gjithë nëpunësit kishin ngrënë darkë dhe e kishin mbushur plëndësin plot, sikush sipas rrogës e sipas midesë, kur të gjithë çlodheshin pas atyre gërvitjeve të penave nëpër zyrat e dikastereve, pas atyre të bredhurave poshtë e lart për punët e tyre vetjake dhe të të tjerëve, që e kanë për detyrë t'i bëjnë, e më fort pas angarive që iu kanë rënë mbi kokë - pra atëherë kur nëpunësit nxitonin që të dëfrenin në kohën e lirë, kush duke vajtur në teatër, kush duke bredhur rrugëve pas ndonjë çupe me kapelkë në kokë, kush duke e kaluar mbrëmjen duke iu vardisur ndonjë çupe të hijshme, që ndrit si yll në ndonjë rreth të ngushtë nëpunësish, kush - siç ndodh më dendur - duke i vajtur për vizitë ndonjë shoku që banon në dy dhoma të vogla me një sallonkë në hyrje ose me një kuzhinë, në katin e tretë ose të katërt, ku të sheh syri ndonjë send që rreh t'i mbahet pas hapit modës, një llambë ose diçka tjetër që ka kërkuar kaq sakrifica, duke lënë barkun bosh ose duke i lënë mënjanë dëfrimet; shkurt, në kohën kur të gjithë nëpunësit përhapeshin nëpër apartamentet e vogla të shtëpive për të luajtur uist4) për t'u grindur shoku me shokun, për të pirë ndonjë gotë çaj me biskota që bënin një kopek, për të pirë duhan me çibuk dhe për të përsëritur në kohën kur ndahen letrat e bixhozit, ndonjë anekdotë, të sjellë nga rrethet e larta të shoqërisë, - sepse rusi nuk mund të heqë kurrë dorë nga një gjë e tillë, cilado qoftë gjendja, - dhe aherë kur nuk kanë asgjë për të treguar rrëfejnë rishtas e rishtas anekdotën e vjetër të komandantit të garnizonit, të cilin e kishin lajmëruar se ia kishin prerë bishtin kalit të monumentit të Falkoneit5) pra, me pak fjalë, edhe atëherë kur tërë bota bënte çmos që të dëfrente, Akaki Akakieviçi nuk ndiente nevojë për asnjë lloj argëtimi. S'ka njeri që mund të thotë se e ka parë dikur në ndonjë mbrëmje dëfrimi. Mbasi kopjonte sa i donte zemra, binte të flinte i kënaqur, duke u menduar me buzën në gaz: ç'do t'i dërgonte, vallë, perëndia nesër për të kopjuar? Kështu rridhte e qetë, jeta e këtij njeriu, i cili merrte një rrogë katërqind rubla në vit dhe dinte të kënaqej me fatin e tij. S'ka pikë dyshimi se jeta e tij do të kishte rrjedhur në këtë mënyrë gjer vonë në pleqëri, po të mos kish pasur mjerime të ndryshme, nga ato që u dalin përpara këshilltarëve, jo vetëm titullarë, po edhe këshilltarëve sekretë, personalë të pallatit dhe lloj-lloj këshilltarëve të tjerë, madje edhe atyre që nuk i japim askujt ndonjë këshillë, po edhe nuk i kërkojnë ndokujt këshillë. 
Ata që marrin një rrogë prej katërqind rublash në vit ose një rrogë rreth kësaj shume, kanë në Peterburg një armik të betuar. Ky armik nuk është askush tjetër veçse cikma e madhe e zonave të veriut, megjithëqë thuhet se kjo cikmë është e mirë për shëndetin e njeriut. Rreth orës nëntë të mëngjesit, tamam kur të gjitha rrugët mbushen plot me njerëz që shkojnë për në dikaster, cikma nis e u pickon kaq keq e kaq vrazhdë hundët njerëzve. Pa bërë asnjë dallim. saqë nëpunësit e mjerë nuk dinë se ku t'i futin këto hundë. Në këtë orë, kur edhe atyre që mbajnë poste të larta u ngrin balli e u lotojnë sytë, të mjerët këshilltarë titullarë nuk dinë ku të futen që të shpëtojnë nga cikma. Mjeti i vetëm i mbrojtjes është të çajnë me vrap të madh, të veshur me ato mantelet e tyre të holla, nja pesë e gjashtë rrugë dhe pastaj t'i përpjekin mirë e mirë këmbët në hyrje, gjer sa t'iu shkrijnë pak zotësitë dhe talentet e tyre, të ngrira gjatë udhës, të cilat u nevojiten patjetër për të përmbushur detyrat e shërbimit. Kishte ca kohë që Akaki Akakieviçi ndiente një dhimbje të fortë në shpatulla edhe në sup, ndonëse përpiqej ta bënte sa më shpejt udhën nga shtëpia gjer në zyrë. U mendua sa u mendua dhe më në fund u bind se fajin e kishte manteli. Dhe me të vërtetë, pasi e këqyri mirë e mirë në shtëpi mantelin e tij të vjetër, pa se ky ishte ngrënë e holluar si sitë në nja dy a tre vende, tamam në shpatullat edhe në supet. Stofi ishte vjetëruar kaq fort sa dukej tejpërtej, astari ishte ronitur aq shumë saqë era shkonte tej e matanë. 
Duhet ta themi se edhe me mantelin e Akaki Akakieviçit talleshin tërë nëpunësit e zyrës. Madje këta i mohonin emrin fisnik «mantel» edhe i thoshin «dolloma». Është e vërtetë se ky mantel kishte një formë të çuditshme; jaka zvogëlohej vit për vit sepse e shkurtonte për të nxjerrë ndonjë copë që të arnonte ndonjë anë tjetër. Këto të arnuara tregonin se rrobaqepësit nuk i vinte shumë ndoresh për një punë të këtillë; kështu që manteli i Akaki Akakieviçit ishte katandisur për ibret e dukej tamam si thes. Kur e pa se si ishte katandisur manteli i tij, Akaki Akakieviçi vendosi t'ia shpinte Petroviç rrobaqepësit, që banonte diku në katin e katërt, në një dhomë ku çonte një shkallë e ngushtë edhe e errët. Rrobaqepësi, megjithëse ishte me një sy e me fytyrë të vrarë dhe, i meremetonte mjaft mirë palltot e uniformave dhe pantallonat e nëpunësve dhe të njerëzve të tjerë, - po kjo ndodhte, që të merremi vesh mirë, atëherë kur nuk ishte i dehur e kur nuk kurdiste ndonjë nga ato planet e tij të shumta. Ta pret mendja se nuk duhet ta zgjatim shumë punën e këtij rrobaqepësi, po me qenëse është bërë zakon që në një novele të përcaktohet me përpikëri karakteri i çdo personi, nuk kemi rrugë tjetër përveç se ta përshkruajmë këtu edhe Petroviçin. 	
Në fillim këtij i thërrisnin thjesht Grigor, dhe ishte bujkrob i ku ta di se kujt çifligari. Emrin Petroviç e morr nga data që shpëtoi nga bujkrobëria dhe nisi t'i bjerë kupës shumë e më shumë nëpër festat e ndryshme, në fillim në të mëdhatë, pastaj, pa dallim, në të gjitha festat fetare, sapo i zinte syri një kryq në kalendar. Nga kjo pikëpamje ai u kishte mbetur besnik i patundur zakoneve të gjyshstërgjyshërve dhe kur grindej me të shoqen i thoshte «grua pa frikë perëndie» edhe «gjermankë». Meqë ra fjala për të shoqen, duhet të flasim pak: edhe për të. Mirëpo mjerisht nuk dihen shumë gjëra rreth kësaj gruaje: dihet vetëm se Petroviçi ishte i martuar, se e shoqja nuk mbante shami në kokë, po skufje, dhe me sa më duket nuk mund të mburrej shumë me bukurinë e saj, po sidoqoftë kur dilte rrugës vetëm ushtarët e gardës zgjasnin kokën dhe e vështronin në skufje dhe pastaj i hidhnin ndonjë fjalë me dy kuptime, duke përdredhur mustaqet. 
Duke ngjitur shkallët që shpinin te Petroviç! - të themi të drejtën, këto shkallë ishin plot me lëtyra e plehra, sa të përvëlonte alkooli që përdoret për të djegur, me pak fjalë, kundërrnonin sa të kallnin krupën, ashtu siç kundërmojnë gjithmonë shkallët e pasme të të gjitha shtëpive të Peterburgut, - pra duke ngjitur shkallët, Akaki Akakieviçi, vriste mendjen se sa do t'i kërkonte Petroviçi dhe thoshte me vete se ai nuk do t'i jepte më shumë se dy rubla. Atje, lart, dera ishte e hapur sepse e zonja e shtëpisë kish bërë tym duman duke tiganisur peshk, saqë nuk mund të dukeshin as brumbulleshkat e kuzhinës. Akaki Akakieviçi shkoi nëpër kuzhinë me hap të lehtë sa nuk e vuri re as e zonja e shtëpisë dhe pasta; hyri në dhomë, kur e pa Petroviçin që rrinte këmbëkryq mbi një tryezë me dërrasa të pabojatisura, tamam si një pasha turk. Petroviçi rrinte zbathur, ashtu siç e kanë zakon të gjithë rrobaqepësit, Gjëja e parë që i ra në sy Akaki Akakieviçit qe gishti i madh i këmbës, të cilin Akaki Akakieviçi e njihte shumë mirë, me atë thoin e madh të përdredhur, të trashë e të fortë si zhguall breshkë. Petroviç kish varur në qafë ca fije mëndafshi e ca penj dhe përpara kishte ca vjetërsira. Kishte nja tri minuta që po përpiqej ta shkonte perin në gjilpërë, po nuk e qëllonte dot dhe prandaj ishte i zemëruar kundër errësirës, madje edhe kundër perit dhe murmuriste: «Nuk të pëlqen të hysh, o qen bir qeni që ma hëngre shpirtin, o i poshtër!» Akaki Akakieviçit i erdhi keq se kishte goditur të hynte tamam në çastin kur Petroviçit i kishin hipur xhindet. I pëlqente të vinte e të bënte pazar atëherë kur ishte si çakërqejf, ose, siç thoshte e shoqja, kur «e zaptonte rakia shejtanin qorr». Kur ndodhej në një gjëndje të këtillë, Petroviçi e kishte zakon ta bënte punën më lirë dhe të merrej vesh lehtë me myshteriun duke i bërë temena e madje duke i thënë «faleminderit». Vërtet se më vonë vinte e shoqja duke qarë e thoshte se i shoqi kish qenë i dehur dhe prandaj kishte kërkuar kaq pak, po mjaftonte ti jepje një grivenik që puna të merrte fund. Mirëpo kësaj here Akaki Akakieviçi e kishte keq punën sepse Petroviçi ishte esëll, pra ua pret mendja se ishte i prapë, e i pabindur e kush e di sa mund të kërkonte. Akaki Akakieviçi e kuptoi rrezikun dhe ishte gati të kthehej nga kishte ardhur, po e keqja ishte se tani kishte hyrë në valle. Petroviçi picëroi syrin dhe ia nguli Akaki Akakieviçit, kështu që ky foli si pa qejf: 
- Tungjatjeta, Petroviç! 
- Tungjatjeta, zotëri - ia ktheu Petroviçi dhe shikoi duart e Akaki Akakieviçit, për të parë se ç'risk i kishte sjellë. 
- Ja, Petroviç, ta solla këtë... 
Duhet ta themi se Akaki Akakieviçi e kishte zakon të shprehej më fort me parafjalë, me ndajfolje dhe, më në fund, me gjithfarë fjalësh ose pjesë fjalësh që nuk kishin asnjë kuptim. Kur ndodhte që puna të ishte më e koklavitur ai kishte zakon edhe të mos e mbaronte fjalën dhe shpesh herë pasi fillonte me fjalët: «Kjo është e vërtetë, kështu... këtë...» - më tutje nuk thoshte asgjë, harronte dhe pandehte se kish thënë gjithçka. 
- Ç'e ke këtë? - e pyeti Petroviçi dhe nisi ta këqyrte me atë syrin e tij të vetëm uniformën e Akaki Akakieviçit, nga jaka e gjer te mëngët, shpatullat, kindat e vrima e kopsave, të cilat i njihte shumë mirë, sepse disa i kishte punuar ai me dorën e vet. 
Kështu e kanë zakon rrobaqepësit: është puna e parë që bëjnë kur shohin ndonjë palë rroba. 
- Ja, unë, këtë, Petroviç... ky mantel, stofë... shiko kudo në vendet e tjera është i shëndoshë, sikur është pluhurosur pak e duket i vjetër, po është i ri, vetëm në një vend është pak... si i ngrënë, këtu, në shpatulla e në supe, ja, vetëm edhe në supin tjetër pak - ja shiko, vetëm kaq. S'ke punë shumë... 
Petroviçi mori dollomanë, e hapi në fillim në tryezë, e shikoi sa e shikoi, duke tundur kokën, zgjati dorën te dritarja që të kërkonte atë kutinë rrumbullake të burnotit me portretin e një gjenerali - cili kish qenë ky gjeneral nuk dihet, sepse vendi ku kish qenë fytyra ishte shquar me gisht dhe pastaj ishte ngjitur me një copë letër katërkëndëshe. 
Mbasi futi ca burnot në hundë, Petroviçi e mori në duar dollomanë, e shikoi në dritë dhe tundi kokën përsëri. Pastaj e ktheu të shohë astarin, prapë tundi kokën, hapi edhe një herë kapakun e kutisë me atë portretin e gjeneralit, i mbushi vrimat e hundës me burnot mirë e mirë, fshehu kutinë dhe më në fund hapi gojën e foli: 	
- Jo, nuk arnohet dot: është bërë fare zhele! 
Kur dëgjoi këto fjalë, Akaki Akakieviçit iu bë zemra copë e thërrime. 
- Pse nuk mund të arnohet, Petroviç? - e pyeti ai si me të lutur, tamam siç bëjnë foshnjat. - Vetëm në sup është holluar ca si shumë, shiko mos ke aty ndonjë arnë që ta qepësh.... 
- Arnë, mund të gjejmë fare kollaj, - i tha Petroviçi, - po nuk e qep dot sepse stofa është e kalbur e s'mban as pe, as gjilpërë, i dalin fijet. 
- Le t'i dalin, me të dalë fijet, ti merr e i hedh një arnë tjetër. 
- Mirë, mirë, po s'kam qysh t'i qep arnat, s'kam si t'i forcoj se manteli është grirë si mos më keq. Vetëm emrin e ka stofë, po me të fryrë era bëhet fije- fije!
- Bëma, të lutem, bëma. Si është e mundur?... Atë.., këtë». 
- Jo, - ia preu shkurt Petroviçi, - nuk bëhet dot asgjë. Kjo dolloma u prish fare e nuk hyn në punë. Në dimër, kur bën ftohtë, çirre këtë dolloma e bëje lecka për të lidhur këmbët në vend të çorapeve, sepse çorapet nuk mbajnë ngrohtë. Çorape ti kanë shpikur gjermanët për të fituar para më shumë (Petroviçi e kishte qejf t'u fuste nga një thumb gjermanëve). Duhet të presësh e të qepësh një mantel të ri. 
Kur dëgjoi fjalën «të ri», Akaki Akakieviçit sikur iu errën sytë, i dukej sikur vërtitej tërë oda. Nuk shihte qartë përveçse atë gjeneralin me fytyrën të mbuluar me letër në kapakun e kutisë së burnotit të Petroviçit. 
E pyeti si nëpër ëndërr: ç'po thua ashtu: mantel të ri? S'kam para për të bërë mantel të ri. 
- Po, të ri, - ia ktheu me një qetësi, pa mëshirë, Petroviçi, 
- Po të ishte nevoja të bëja të ri, atëherë si kjo... këtë... 
- Kërkon të më pyesësh sa do të kostojë? 
- Po. - Nja njëqind e pesëdhjetë rubla, në mos po edhe më shumë, - i tha Petroviçi, duke shtrënguar buzët sikur donte t'i thoshte edhe diçka tjetër Akaki Akakieviçit. 
I pëlqenin shumë ngatërresat, i pëlqente t'i trulloste njerëzit dhe t'i bënte pastaj sehir se qysh do t'i varnin buzët sapo të shqiptonte fjalët e mëdha. 
- Njëqind e pesëdhjetë rubla për një mantel! - thirri i mjeri Akaki Akakieviç. Ku ta dish, ai ndoshta kish thirrur kështu për herë të parë në jetën e tij, sepse zakonisht nuk e ngrinte zërin. 
- Po, - tha Petroviçi, - kjo punë varet sipas mantelit që të pëlqen të qepësh. Po të duash t'i vësh një jakë me gëzof kunëze edhe kapuç me astar mëndafshi, mund të të kostojë dyqind rubla. 
- Të lutem, Petroviç, të lutem, - foli Akaki Akakieviçi me të vajtuar, duke mos e dëgjuar e duke mos dashur të dëgjonte fjalët e Petroviçit, - të lutem arnoje si të të vijë ndoresh që të mund ta mbaj edhe pak kohë. 
- Të thashë një herë se s'bëhet dot: edhe puna ime do të shkojë kot, edhe paratë e tua do të venë për dhjamë qeni, - i tha Petroviçi. Kur dëgjoi këto fjalë, Akaki Akakieviçi doli nga dhoma gjysmë i gjallë e gjysmë i vdekur. 
Si u largua Akaki Akakieviçi, Petroviçi ndenji një copë herë me buzë të shtrënguara e pa zënë punë me dorë, i kënaqur se nuk e mori nëpër këmbë zanatin e të qepurit. 
Akaki Akakieviçi endej nëpër rrugë i shastisur, si në ëndërr. 
«Shiko, shiko ç'na polli, - fliste ai me vetveten: Kjo nuk më kishte shkuar kurrë në mend... - Pastaj, si heshti një copë herë, shtoi: - «Ja s'e ç'na doli ja kështu! E mua nuk ma priste mendja kurrë se do të dilte kështu. - Heshti përsëri një copë herë dhe pastaj shqiptoi këto fjalë: - Kështu na qenka puna! Këtë nuk e prisja kurrën e kurrës... këtë... kurrë, kurrë.., këtë. Një gjë të këtillë ...» 
Duke thënë këto fjalë, në vend që të kthehej në shtëpi, u nis tamam në drejtim të kundërt. Në udhë e sipër u përpoq me një oxhakfshirës dhe ky ia nxiu fare me blozë njërin sup; nga skelat e një binaje, që po ndërtohej, u derdh një kovë me gëlqere që e zbardhi nga lart poshtë. Akaki nuk vinte re asgjë. Erdhi në vete vetëm atëherë kur u përpoq ballë për ballë me një rojë të rrugës, që kish lënë shkopin aty pranë dhe po ngjishte në pëllëmbën e tij të trashë pak burnot, - «Pse, nuk të nxë trotuari që i bie kështu mes përmes udhës?». Kjo ngjarje sikur e zgjoi nga gjumi Akaki Akakieviçin. Shikoi rreth e rrotull edhe u kthye për në shtëpi. Vetëm kur arriti në shtëpi i mblodhi mendtë mirë e mirë, nisi ta shikonte gjendjen në dritën e saj të vërtetë, nisi të fliste me vete shtruar e jo si më parë degë më degë. Tani fliste tamam sikur të bisedonte me një mik të mençur me të cilin mund të shtrosh e të bisedosh një çështje nga ato që të kanë prekur thellë. 
«Jo, - tha Akaki Akakieviçi, - tani nuk është koha për të folur me Petroviçin: ai është tani ashtu... siç duket e ka rrahur e shoqja. Kështu pra do të vete te ai ditën e diel në mëngjes: të shtunë mbrëmave do të dehet, kështu që të dielën në mëngjes do të jetë mahmur nga gjumi dhe do të ketë nevojë për para që të hedhë ca kupa të tjera, që t'i dalë rakia e së shtunës e të bëhet esëll. E shoqja nuk do t'i japë para e në këtë mes unë do t'i jap në dorë nja dhjetë kopekë e do të merrem vesh, kështu që atëherë... manteli, siç thashë...» 
Me këtë e fjeti mendjen Akaki Akakieviçi, mori zemër dhe priti ditën e diel. Kur pa së largu se e shoqja e Petroviçit po largohej nga shtëpia, u sul si shigjetë, ngjiti shkallët e i vajti Petroviçit. Me të vërtetë, pas ahengut të së shtunës, Petroviçi ishte fare mahmur, rrinte me kryet varur dhe picëronte syrin e vetëm. Megjithatë, sapo dëgjoi përse kishte ardhur Akaki Akakieviçi, i shfryu me inat sikur ta kishin zaptuar xhindët. 
- Me të vjetrin nuk bëhet dot gjë, - ia preu ai, ju lutem të porositni një mantel të ri. 
Akaki Akakieviçi nxori e i dha një monedhë dhjetë kopekëshe. 
- Ju faleminderit, zotëri, do ta pi për shëndetin tuaj, - i tha Petroviçi, - Sa për mantelin mos u mundoni më kot: ky nuk ju hyn fare në punë. Mos kini merak; do t'ju pres e qep unë një mantel të ri që t'ju ketë zili tërë bota. Këtë punë ma lini mua! 
Akaki Akakieviçi u mat t'i zinte në gojë edhe një herë punën e meremetimit, po Petroviçi ia preu shkurt e i tha: 
- Mos u bëni merak, do t'ju qep një mantel të ri. 
Ju lutem ta flini mendjen, se do të bëj ç'të kem në dorë. Jakën do t'jua bëj sipas modës së re; me filiqe e kopsa argjendi. 
Kësaj here iu mbush mendja Akaki Akakieviçit e kuptoi se duhej medoemos të bënte një mantel të ri, dhe e humbi pusullën fare. Po si do t'ia bënte hallit, vallë? Ku t'i gjente paratë? Ta pret mendja se mund të shpresonte se do të merrte ndonjë shpërblim me rastin e festave, po këto para kishte vendosur me kohë se qysh do t'i përdorte. Duhej të priste një palë pantallona të reja, duhej t'i paguante këpucarit një borxh të vjetër për gjysmat e reja që u kishte hedhur çizmeve të vjetra, duhej të porosiste tri këmishë e nja dy palë veshje nga ato të bardhat, që mbahen përposh dhe që nuk ka lezet t'ua shkruash emrin në letër. Shkurt: të gjitha paratë që do t'i merrte si shpërblim me rastin e festave ishin caktuar se si do të harxhoheshin, madje edhe në rastin kur drejtori do të tregohej zemërgjerë, jashtë masës, e do t'i jepte në vend të dyzet rublave nja dyzet e pesë ose pesëdhjetë, prapë nuk do të bënte dot gjë, sepse përballë shpenzimeve që kërkonte manteli këto ishin si një pikë ujë në një det. Megjithëse e dinte që ngadonjëherë Petroviçit i shkrepte të kërkonte çmime nga ato që s'i ngrinte kandari, sa që vetë e shoqja nuk e mbante dot veten i thërriste: «ç'po thua bre? A mos lojte nga kondaku? Budalla! Ka raste kur punon badiava, po tani të ka hipur shejtani e kërkon sa s'bën!», - e dinte: gjithashtu se Petroviçi ish gati t'ia bënte mantelin edhe për tetëdhjetë rubla: po ku t'i gjente këto tetëdhjetë rubla? Gjysmën e kësaj shumë mund ta gjente gjëkundi: do të bënte si do të bënte për gjysmën, edhe pak më shumë se gjysmën, po si do t'ia bënte hallit asaj gjysmës tjetër?... 
Po pikësëpari duhet t'i themi lexuesit se ku do t'i merrte ato dyzet rublat që përmendëm më lart. Akaki Akakieviçi kishte zakon të vinte diçka mënjanë, në një kuti të vogël, të mbyllur me çelës, me një vrimë në kapak për të futur paratë. Aty fuste gjysmë kopek për çdo rubël të shpenzuar. Në gjashtë muaj një herë e hapte kutinë, numëronte paratë prej bakri që ishin mbledhur edhe i zëvendësonte me monedha të vogla prej argjendi. Këtë punë e kishte nisur prej shumë vjetësh, kështu që tani ishin grumbulluar aty më shumë se dyzet rubla. Kështu pra, kish në dorë gjysmën e shumës që i duhej për të bërë një mantel të ri. Po si i bëhet hallit asaj gjysmës tjetër? U mendua sa u mendua dhe më në fund e preu se duhej t'i pakësonte shpenzimet e jetesës, të paktën për një vit: të mos pinte çaj mbrëmave, të mos ndizte qiri natën, dhe po të kishte punë - të vinte në odën e zonjës së shtëpisë dhe të punonte me qiriun e saj; rrugës të ecte me hap të lehtë e me kujdes të madh nëpër gurët e nëpër plloçat, do të shkelte pothuaj në majë të këmbëve, që të mos i griste shollat aq shpejt; t'i mbante më shumë ndërresat e trupit e t'ia jepte më rrallë pastrueses, dhe, me qëllim që të mos i nxiheshin shumë shpejt të zhvishej, sapo të kthehej në shtëpi dhe të mbante një dolloma pambuku, shumë të vjetër, të cilën e kish kursyer e nuk e kishte mbajtur shumë kohë. Duhet të themi të vërtetën se në fillim e kishte shumë zor me këto kufizime e mungesa, po dalëngadalë u mësua dhe pastaj puna shkoi si jo më mirë. Madje e bëri zakon të mos hante fare mbrëmave, po nga ana tjetër e ushqente mendjen me shpresën se më në fund do të kishte një mantel të ri. Që atëherë jeta sikur iu mbush plot gaz, sikur të ishte martuar, sikur të kishte njeri pranë, sikur një mikeshë e këndshme të kishte pranuar që të kalonte bashkë me të rrugën e jetës, dhe kjo mikeshë nuk ishte tjetër veç se ai manteli i ri që ëndërronte: një mantel me vata e me astar të shëndoshë. Madje në këtë kohë sikur mori jetë të re e u gjallërua, u bë më i vendosur, si njeri që i ka caktuar vetes një qëllim në jetë. Si për çudi, u zhduk nga fytyra dhe nga çdo punë që bënte dyshimi e mosvendosja - me pak fjalë u zhdukën të gjitha tiparet që e bënin të lëkundshëm. Nganjëherë sytë i shkëlqenin si prush dhe në mendje i shkonin gjëra të çuditshme, plot guxim; pse të mos bënte, vallë, një jakë me gëzof kunëze? Ky mendim mend e shushati fare. Kështu, duke kopjuar një ditë një shkresë mend bëri aty për aty një gabim dhe kjo e shtyu të thoshte pothuaj me zë të lartë «oh»! dhe të bënte kryq? Vinte të paktën një herë në muaj te Petroviçi dhe bisedonte për mantelin e tij. E pyeste: ku do ta blinte stofin? Sa do t'i kushtonte? Ç'bojë të zgjidhte? Dhe megjithëse kthehej gjithnjë në shtëpi pak si i merakosur, ishte i kënaqur kur mendonte se më në fund do të vinte koha kur do t'i kish blerë të gjitha ato që i duheshin dhe manteli do të ishte gati. Puna shkoi edhe më mbroth sesa e pati menduar Akaki Akakieviçi. Kur nuk e priste fare, drejtori nuk i dha as dyzet rubla, as dyzet e pesë, po gjashtëdhjetë rubla plot! Ta kishte kuptuar vallë drejtori se Akaki Akakieviçi kishte nevojë për mantel? Apo të kishte qenë kjo një ngjarje nga ato që ndodhin rastësisht? Sidoqoftë, Akaki Akakieviçi na u gjend me njëzet rubla më shumë sesa e priste. Kjo gjë e shpejtoi punën. Bëri ç'bëri, vuajti edhe pak nga uria nja dy a tre muaj dhe arriti të mbledhë pothuaj tetëdhjetë rubla. Zemra, që e kishte zakonisht të qetë, nisi t'i rrihte me fuqi. Që ditën e parë doli bashkë me Petroviçin nëpër dyqane. Blenë një stof shumë të mirë, meqenëse gjashtë muaj me radhë kishte vrarë mendjen pa pushim rreth kësaj pune dhe shumë rrallë ndodhte të kalonte një muaj pa hyrë nëpër dyqane për të pyetur si ishin çmimet. Veç kësaj, vetë Petroviçi kish thënë se nuk kishte stof më të mirë se ai që zgjodhën. Për astar blenë një saten kaq të fortë, që si pas fjalëve të Petroviçit, ishte më i bukur e më i ndritshëm se mëndafshi. Nuk blenë jakë kunëze, sepse ishte shumë e shtrenjtë, po në vend të saj zgjodhën një lëkurë maceje të mirë, - më e mira që gjetën në dyqan - dhe të cilën po ta shihje nga larg nuk e ndaje fare nga gëzofi i kunëzës. Petroviçi e punoi mantelin nja dy javë sepse kishte shumë tegela - përndryshe do të kishte qenë gati shumë më parë. Për punë dore, Petroviçi i mori vetëm dymbëdhjetë rubla, më pak s'kishte se ku të vinte - sepse rnanteli u qep i tëri vetëm me penj mëndafshi, me dy tegela gjithë prej mëndafshi dhe Petroviçi e kishte shtrënguar çdo tegel me dhëmbët e tij, duke bërë lloj-lloj lule e zbukurime. 
Kjo ndodhi ditën e... Mirë është të themi se ç'ditë po sidoqoftë ditën që i solli Petroviçi mantelin ka qenë dita më e lumtur në jetën e Akaki Akakieviçit. Ia solli që në mëngjes, para se të nisej Akaki Akakieviçi për në dikaster. Manteli i kishte ardhur tamam në kohë, sepse kishin filluar cikna të ashpra edhe parashikohej që dimri do të ishte shumë i rëndë. Petroviçi ia solli mantelin, ashtu siç i ka hije një rrobaqepësi të vërtetë. Fytyra i shkëlqente plot gaz e krenari - ashtu si nuk e kish parë kurrë në jetën e tij Akaki Akakieviçi. Dukej sikur e kuptonte fare mirë vlerën e punës së madhe që kish bërë dhe sikur donte të tregonte sa i thellë ishte hendeku që i ndante rrobaqepësit që hedhin arna e rregullojnë nga rrobaqepësit që presin e qepin rroba të reja. E nxori mantelin nga ajo shamia e madhe në të cilin e kish lidhur e që sapo e kishte sjellë nga pastruesja, e palosi pastaj mirë e bukur këtë shami edhe e futi në xhep që ta përdorte në rast nevoje. Si mbaroi këtë punë, e shpalosi mantelin, e vështroi plot krenari, e kapi me të dyja duart edhe ia hodhi mbi supe Akaki Akakieviçit me atë shkathtësinë e madhe të rrobaqepësit të dorës së parë: pastaj ia rregulloi, ia hoqi pakëz poshtë, i lëmoi kindat që t'i binin bukur dhe ia la të pakopsitur. Si njeri i shkuar nga mosha, Akaki Akakieviçi donte të shikonte se si i rrinin mëngët. Petroviçi e ndihmoi që të fuste krahët në mëngë dhe tani u pa sheshit se edhe mëngët i vinin si jo më mirë. Shkurt, manteli s'kishte asnjë kusur dhe, veç kësaj, i kishte ardhur tamam në kohë. Petroviçi nuk e humbi këtë rast që t'i thoshte Akaki Akakieviçit se ia kishte qepur mantelin shumë lirë, sepse banonte në një rrugicë të ngushtë, nuk kishte firmë e sepse e njihte prej shumë kohe Akaki Akakieviçin: i tha madje se një rrobaqepës që kishte dyqan në Nevski Prospekt do t'i kishte marrë vetëm për një dorë nja shtatëdhjetë e kusur rubla. Akaki Akakieviçi nuk donte ta zgjaste me Petroviçin, rreth kësaj pune, sepse e trnerronin ato shumat e mëdha që i përmendte Petroviçi që t'i hidhte hi syve botës. Pra nxori paratë, pagoi, i tha faleminderit edhe u nis për në dikaster i veshur me mantelin e ri. Petroviçi doli pas Akaki Akakieviçit dhe u ndal një copë herë në mes të rrugës për të bërë sehir nga larg veprën që kishte dalë nga dora e tij, pasta i kaloi nëpër një rrugicë dredha-dredha për të prerë udhë e doli në rrugë që ta shikonte edhe një herë mantelin nga ana tjetër, domethënë ballë për ballë. Në këtë mes, Akaki Akakieviçi ecte me hap të vendosur, sikur fluturonte nga gëzimi. Ndiente orë e çast se kishte mbi supe mantelin e ri dhe nga gazi i madh që ia mbushte zemrën buzëqeshte herë pas here, i lumtur. Me të vërtetë manteli i ri kishte dy të mira: e para - mbante ngrohtë, dhe e dyta - i rrinte për shtatë palë qejfe. As vuri re se kishte bërë udhën që duhej të bënte e u gjend papritur e papandehur në dikaster. Në hyrje zhveshi mantelin, e shikoi anë më anë dhe iu lut portierit që ta kishte kujdes në një mënyrë të veçantë. Nuk di se qysh u përhap menjëherë fjala në tërë zyrat e dikasterit se tani Akaki Akakieviçi kishte një mantel të ri dhe se i kishte dhënë fund përgjithmonë asaj dollornasë së vjetër. Sa të mbyllësh e të hapësh sytë, të gjithë zbritën te portieri për të parë mantelin e Akaki Akakieviçit. Nisën ta përshëndesin e ta urojnë. Në fillim ky i priti urimet me buzëqeshje, po pastaj sikur u turpërua. Mirëpo kur e rrethuan të gjithë e i thanë se me këtë rast duhej t'i qeraste, ose të paktën t'i ftonte për të hedhur bashkë ca gota, Akaki Akakieviçi e humbi pusullën e nuk dinte ç'të bënte, qysh t'u përgjigjej e qysh të shpëtonte nga kjo bela. Pas pak e mblodhi veten dhe filloi t'u fliste e t'i bindte, se manteli nuk ishte aspak i ri, se dukej si i ri po në të vërtetë ishte i vjetër. Më në fund, një nëpunës, në mos gabohem, vetë ndihmësshefi, që siç duket donte të tregonte se nuk ishte fodull e mendjemadh dhe se sillej mirë madje edhe me vartësit e tij, u ngrit e tha: 	. 
- Meqë na qenka puna kështu, do të shtroj unë vetë një gosti në vend të Akaki Akakieviçit, pra ju lutem të urdhëroni sot në shtëpinë time t'ju gostisë me çaj, sepse goditi që tamam sot të kem ditën e emrit! 
Ta pret mendja që nëpunësit e lëvduan me gjithë zemër ndihmësshefin dhe pranuan ftesën që iu bënte. Akaki Akakieviçi nuk donte të pranonte, po të gjithë filluan të thonë se s'i ka hije të bënte kështu, se ishte turp të mos pranonte ftesën. Pra u gjend shumë ngushtë edhe dha fjalën se do të vinte. Pastaj i ra në mend se me këtë rast do të dilte edhe mbrëmave i veshur me mantelin e ri dhe kjo gjë e gëzoi. Tërë ajo ditë për Akaki Akakieviçin qe një ditë feste e gëzimi. U kthye në shtëpi i lumtur në kulm. Zhveshi mantelin, e vari me kujdes në gozhdë, vështroi edhe njëherë krenar stofin edhe astarin, nxori nga dollapi dollomanë e vjetër e të grisur, për të bërë një krahasim ballë për ballë. I shikoi të dy dhe e vuri buzën në gaz, sepse ndryshimi ishte si qielli me dhenë... I lumtur u ul në tryezë, vazhdoi të buzëqeshte një copë herë të gjatë duke sjellë në mend se në ç'ditë ishte katandisur dollomaja e vjetër. Hëngri me oreks të madh; pas buke nuk kopjoi asgjë, asnjë shkresë, po ndenji shtrirë në shtrat gjer sa u err. Me t'u errur, u ngrit, u vesh, hodhi mantelin krahëve dhe doli nga shtëpia. Mjerisht nuk dimë se ku banonte nëpunësi që e kish ftuar në shtëpi. Mendja ka nisur sikur të na lërë dhe nga ky shkak çdo gjë që gjendet në Peterburg, të gjitha rrugët dhe shtëpitë na u bënë lesh e li, kështu që e kemi shumë zor për të dhënë ndonjë sqarim ashtu si i ka hije. Sidoqoftë, dimë një gjë që s'e luan as topi: nëpunësi që e kishte ftuar për çaj banonte në një nga lagjet më të bukura të qytetit, shumë larg nga banesa e Akaki Akakieviçit. Në fillim ky duhej të kalonte nëpër disa rrugë të shkreta më shumë pa dritë se me dritë, po me t'iu afruar banesës së nëpunësit, rrugët merrnin më shumë gjallëri, kishin më shumë njerëz dhe ishin ndriçuar mirë. Kalonin dendur e me dendur, rrugëtarë, nisën të duken zonja të veshura bukur dhe zotërinj me jaka prej kastori; tani takoheshin më rrallë karrocierë të dorës së fundit me sana të drunjta me mbulesa të thjeshta, me thupra të thurura e të zëna me gozhdë bojë ari, - po, nga ana tjetër, dukeshin shpesh e më shpesh karrocierë nga ata të luksit, me kapa prej kadifeje bojë vishnje, me sana të lyera me vernik dhe me mbulesa prej lëkure ariu; kalonin fluturimthi në rrugë karroca të stolisura, me ato rrotat e tyre që gërvinin nëpër dëborë. Akaki Akakieviçi shikonte rreth e rrotull vetëm gjëra të reja. Kish vite që nuk kishte dalë mbrëmave nëpër rrugë. U ndal e vështroi me kureshtje vitrinën e vogël të ndriçuar të një dyqani, ku dukej një tablo me një grua të hijshme që po nxirrte këpucën dhe zbulonte këmbën e saj të bukur, ndërsa prapa saj nxirrte kokën nga dera e dhomës tjetër një burrë me favorite dhe me një cufël mjekre si pykë nën buzë, Akaki Akakieviçi tundi kokën duke buzëqeshur e shkoi më tutje. Pse buzëqeshte, vallë? Sepse kish takuar gjëra të panjohura, por për të cilat çdo njeri ka njëfarë ndjenje, ose ndoshta se kishte menduar ashtu siç mendojnë shumë nëpunës: «Ah, ky frëngu! Nuk di ç'të të them: po i shkoi në mend gjësend, ta dish se patjetër... kjo...» Po ndoshta as që i kishin shkuar në mend këto fjalë, sepse, s'ke se qysh të hysh brenda në zemrën e njeriut e të dish s'e ç'mendon. Më në fund arriti në shtëpinë ku banonte ndihrnësshefi. Ndihmësshefi jetonte në luks të madh. Shkallën e ndriçonte një fener. Apartamenti ndodhej në katin e dytë. Në korridor, Akaki Akakieviçi pa shumë palë galloshe, të renditura sërë-sërë. Në mes të dhomës, midis gallosheve ish një samovar që valonte e nxirrte avull. Gjatë murit ishin varur pallto dhe mantele, disa me jaka kunëze, të tjerat me jaka të thjeshta prej kadifeje. Zhurma e mbytur e zërave që vinte që përtej murit u bë menjëherë e qartë e kumbuese sapo u hap dera dhe doli një shërbëtore me një tavë plot me gota bosh, me një kanë të vogël me ajkë edhe me një shportë me peksimet. Siç duket, nëpunësit ishin mbledhur aty me kohë dhe kishin pirë kupën e parë të çajit. Akaki Akakieviçi e vari mantelin me duart e tij në gozhdë dhe hyri në dhomë. Para syve të tij filluan menjëherë të vërtiteshin qirinjtë, nëpunësit, çibukët, tryezat për te luajtur bixhoz. E tronditnin fjalët që dëgjoheshin nga të gjitha anët si edhe zhurma e karrigeve që luanin nga vendi. U ndal si i hutuar në mes të dhomës e nuk dinte se ç'të bënte. Mirëpo nëpunësit e zyrës e vunë re, e pritën me brohoritje dhe u sulën në korridor për të parë edhe një herë mantelin e ri. Ndonëse mjaft i trembur, po duke qenë njeri i padjallëzuar, Akaki Akakieviçi nuk e mbajti dot gazin kur pa se të gjithë po ia lëvdonin mantelin e ri. Më tutje, s'do mend, ata e lanë të qetë, bashkë me mantelin e tij, edhe u ulën sikush në vendin e vet. Të gjitha këto i dukeshin shumë të çuditshme Akaki Akakieviçit: edhe zhurma që bëhej, edhe zërat që dëgjonte, edhe shumica e njerëzve që ishin mbledhur aty. Nuk dinte ç'të bënte e si të rrinte, nuk dinte se si t'i mbante duart e këmbët. Më në fund iu afrua lojtarëve të bixhozit, pa se qysh luanin, ndoqi herë shprehjen e fytyrës së njërit, herë të tjetrit, dhe nuk shkoi shumë kohë e nisi të gogësinte, të mërzitej, aq më tepër sepse kish kaluar koha kur e kishte zakon të binte të flinte. Donte t'i thoshte lamtumirë të zotit të shtëpisë, po nuk e lanë të shkonte, duke i thënë se duhej të pinte një gotë shampanjë për nder të mantelit të tij të ri. Pas një ore u shtrua tryeza, me sallatë ruse, mish lope të ftohtë, pastiço, pasta të blera në pastiçeri dhe shampanjë. E nxitën Akaki Akakieviçin të pinte dy kupa dhe pas tyre ai e ndjeu veten më të gëzuar. Megjithatë nuk harroi se ora ishte dymbëdhjetë dhe se kish kaluar koha për t'u kthyer në shtëpi. Me qenë se kishte frikë se mos e ndalte përsëri i zoti i shtëpisë, u ngrit e doli ngadalë nga dhoma, kërkoi në korridor mantelin e tij, të cilin e gjeti, me keqardhje, të hedhur përdhe, e shkundi, i fryu të gjitha qimet, e veshi, zbriti shkallët e doli jashtë. 
Në rrugë nuk ishin shuar ende dritat. Disa dyqane a pijetore të vogla, këto klube të përhershme ku mblidhen e pijnë shërbëtorë e gjithfarë njerëzish, ishin të hapura. Dyqanet e tjera, megjithëse ishin mbyllur, kishin ende dritë përbrenda që dukej nëpër të çarat e derës, gjë që tregonte se kishin edhe myshterinj dhe se shërbëtorët s'i kishin mbaruar muhabetet e thashethemet, duke i zënë të zotët e tyre në ankth, meqë nuk dinin ku kishin vajtur. Akaki Akakieviçi ecte i gëzuar, madje një çast u sul, nuk dihet përse, me vrap pas një zonje që i kaloi pranë si vetëtimë duke bërë ca lëvizje të habitshme me të gjitha pjesët e trupit të saj. Po aty për aty u ndal përsëri dhe vazhdoi rrugën me ngadalë, duke u çuditur me vetveten se ç'e kishte shtyrë që t'ia mbathte kështu me revan. Pas pak i dolën përpara ato rrugët e shkreta, të cilat jo natën, po as ditën nuk janë aq fort të gëzuara. Tani, natën, dukeshin edhe më të shkreta e më të vetmuara. Dritat e fenerëve u ulën shumë e më shumë - siç duket në këto rrugë u shtinin më pak vaj fenerëve. Filluan të dukeshin gardhe e shtëpi prej druri. Rreth e rrotull s'pipëtinte këmbë njeriu. Vetëm dëbora shndriste nëpër rrugë, kurse kasollet e vogla e të fjetura, me kanatet e dritareve të mbyllura, nxinin aty-këtu plot trishtim. Tani po i afrohej vendit ku rruga nxirrte në një shesh të madh. Shtëpitë e anës tjetër të sheshit mezi dukeshin. Sheshi dukej si një shkretëtirë që të kallte tmerrin. 
Përtej, larg, vetëm zoti e di se ku, pulitej një dritë e vogël në një barakë që dukej sikur ndodhej në anë të dynjasë... Këtu Akaki Akakieviçi sikur e humbi atë gazin e madh që kish pasur. Shkeli në shesh me njëfarë frikë që nuk e zotëronte dot, sikur zemra i thoshte se do t'i ndodhte një e keqe e madhe. Hodhi sytë e shikoi prapa e përpara, më të djathtë e më të mëngjër: sikur të ndodhej në mes të një deti. «Jo, më mirë të mos shikoj». - tha me vete dhe nisi të ecte me sy mbyllur. Kur i hapi, për të parë nëse kishte shumë për të ecur deri sa të arrinte në anën tjetër të sheshit, po befas, tamam ballë për ballë, ca njerëz mustaqemëdhenj. Nuk pati kohë as t'i shikonte mirë e mirë cilët ishin këta njerëz. Iu errën sytë e mend iu ça zemra nga të rrahurat. 
- Manteli është imi! - thirri njëri prej tyre me zë të fortë si rrufeja, duke e kapur për jake. 
Akaki Akakieviçi donte të thërriste «Ndihrnë!», po në atë çast një tjetër i mbështeti te goja një grusht të madh sa koka e një nëpunësi edhe i tha: 
- Bërtit po të mundësh! 
Akaki Akakieviçi ndjeu se qysh ia zhveshën mantelin, qysh e goditën me gjunjë e asgjë tjetër. U shemb në dëborë e nuk ndjeu më asgjë. Pas disa çastesh erdhi në vete dhe u ngrit, po aty afër, s'kishte njeri. Ndjeu të ftohtë dhe e kuptoi se nuk e kishte më mantelin. Nisi të bërtiste, po zëri i tij as që arrinte gjer më anën tjetër të sheshit. U sul i dëshpëruar e duke bërtitur, përgjatë sheshit,  drejt barakës së vogël me dritë, ku rrinte një rojë, mbështetur në shkop dhe e vështronte i çuditur e me kureshtje pse bërtiste e pse vraponte ky njeri. Më në fund Akaki Akakieviçi e arriti dhe zuri të thërrasë me zë të ndërprerë se ky rrinte e flinte e nuk çante kokën kur njerëzit i grabisin në mes të udhës. Roja iu përgjigj se nuk kish parë asgjë, se kishte vënë re vetëm se në mes të sheshit ishin ndalur dy veta, po kishte pandehur se këta ishin miqtë e tij. Tani në vend që të shante më kot, më mirë le të shkonte në shtëpi dhe nesër t'i paraqitej inspektorit të policisë së lagjes e ky do t'ia gjente menjëherë mantelin. Akaki Akakieviçi arriti në shtëpi si mos më keq; ato pak flokë që i kishin mbetur në tëmtha e prapa qafës ishin ngritur drejt e përpjetë; gjoksin, kofshët e pantallonat i kishte plot me dëborë. Kur dëgjoi të trokitura të rënda te dera, plaka, e zonja e shtëpisë u ngrit menjëherë nga shtrati, gjeti vetëm një pantofël, e futi në këmbë dhe u turr ta hapte derën duke shtrënguar me dorë si me të druajtur anët e këmishës në gjoksin lakuriq, po kur e pa se në ç'gjendje ndodhej Akaki Akakieviçi, u hoq një çap prapa. Sapo ky i tregoi se ç'i kishte ndodhur, përpoqi duart edhe i tha të shkonte drejt te komisari i policisë, sepse inspektori i lagjes do ta gënjente me fjalë e me premtime boshe. Pra duhej të vinte drejt e te komisari, që e kish dhe të njohur, sepse Ana finlandezja, që ajo e kish pasur dikur kuzhiniere, tani ishte dada për të rritur fëmijët postëkomandantit të policisë, se ky kalonte ditë për ditë në këtë rrugë, se vinte çdo të diel, në kishë e falej dhe i shikonte të gjithë me dashamirësi; pra, siç duket, duhet të jetë njeri i mirë. Mbasi dëgjoi këshillën e saj Akaki Akakieviçi u zvarrit pikë e vrer gjer në dhomën e tij. Ai që është në gjendje ta marrë me mend se ç'do të bënte po t'i kishte ndodhur atij vetë një mjerim i këtillë, mund të kuptojë se si e kaloi atë natë Akaki Akakieviçi. 

Të nesërmen u ngrit qëmenatë edhe i vajti komisarit të policisë, po i thanë se flinte; iku e u kthye në orën dhjetë, po prapë i thanë se flinte; iku prapë dhe u kthye në orën njëmbëdhjetë, po i thanë se kish dalë; u kthye përsëri në drekëherë, por kopistët që rrinin në dhomën e hyrjes nuk e lanë të hynte, sepse donin ta' dinin më parë se ç'punë kishte me komisarin e se ç'i kishte ndodhur. Kështu pra, më në fund, për herë të parë në jetën e tij Akaki Akakieviçi u desh të tregohet i vendosur e u tha se duhej të fliste drejtpërdrejt me postëkomandantin e policisë dhe se ata nuk kishin të drejtë ta ndalonin që të hynte, u tha se kishte ardhur nga dikasteri, i dërguar me një çështje shërbimi, i kërcënoi se do të ankohej kundër tyre edhe se kishin për të parë se ç'do t'i ndodhte. Kur dëgjuan këto fjalë kopistët nuk guxuan ta ndalnin më, kështu që njëri prej tyre u ngrit e vajti thirri postëkomandantin. Ky e priti në mënyrë të habitshme ankesën e Akaki Akakieviçit për grabitjen e mantelit. Në vend që të tregonte vëmendje për çështjen kryesore të ankesës, ai nisi ta pyeste: Përse ishte kthyer në shtëpi kaq vonë, a mos ish ndalur apo mos e kish kaluar natën në ndonjë nga ato shtëpitë e dyshimta të grave, kështu që Akaki Akakieviçi u ngatërrua fare, e humbi toruan dhe doli që aty pa marrë dot vesh nëse postëkomandanti do ta ndiqte apo jo çështjen e mantelit. Tërë atë ditë nuk vajti në zyrë - gjë që i ndodhte për herë të parë në jetë. 
Të nesërmen u paraqit në dikaster dyllë i verdhë i veshur me atë dollomanë e tij të vjetër, që ish bërë për të vajtuar. Ngjarja e grabitjes së mantelit u bëri përshtypje shumë nëpunësve, megjithëse, as kësaj radhe disa nëpunës nuk e humbën rastin për t'u tallur me. Akaki Akakieviçin. Vendosën aty për aty të mblidhnin ca të holla për ndihmë, po nuk mundën të mblidhnin përveçse një shumë mjaft të vogël, sepse nëpunësit kishin shpenzuar mjaft të holla për të blerë fotografinë e drejtorit dhe një libër të një autori që ish mik me shefin e seksionit dhe ky vetë, shefi, i kish porositur që ta blinin. Kështu, pra, paratë që u mblodhën për Akaki Akakieviçin ishin të pakta. Dikush, siç duket i shtyrë nga mëshira, vendosi ta ndihmonte Akaki Akakieviçin të paktën me një këshillë të mirë, dhe i tha të mos shkonte tek inspektori i lagjes, se edhe sikur të ndodhte që ky, inspektori i lagjes, i shtyrë nga dëshira për të fituar dashamirësinë e eprorëve, ia gjente në një mënyrë ose tjetër mantelin e humbur, prapë se prapë manteli do të mbetej në polici, në qoftë se nuk do të sillte prova ligjore se ishte me të vërtetë i tij. Pra do të ish më mirë që Akaki Akakieviçi t'i drejtohej një njeriu të madh dhe në qoftë se ky njeri i madh do të shkruante një shkresë dhe do të lidhej me personin e duhur, s'ka dyshim se çështja do të merrte fund të mirë. Ç'duhej të bënte, vallë? Meqë nuk kish se nga t'ia mbante, Akaki Akakieviçi vendosi të vinte e t'i paraqitej njeriut të madh. 
Cili ishte ky njeri i madh dhe ç'punë bënte - nuk dihet gjer sot e kësaj dite. Duhet t'ju them që ta dini se ky njeri i madh ish bërë i madh vetëm aty para pak kohe dhe se më parë nuk kish qenë njeri i madh. Veç kësaj, posti që mbante nuk quhej as tani si post i madh, në krahasim me poste të tjera më të larta. Po ju do të gjeni kurdoherë, një rreth njerëzish, për të cilët është njeri i madh ai që për një rreth tjetër nuk është aspak i madh. Nga ana tjetër ky njeri i madh përpiqej ta shtonte famën e tij me lloi-lloi mjete e mënyra: kishte urdhëruar që nëpunësit të ndodheshin nën urdhrin e tij të dilnin të gjithë bashkë e ta prisnin në shkallë kur ky vinte në zyrë; që askush të mos hynte drejtpërsëdrejti në zyrën e tij, po kjo punë të bëhej sipas një hierarkie të caktuar; regjistratori i kolegjit t'i raportonte sekretarit të gubernës, sekretari i gubernës t'i raportonte sekretarit titullar ose një tjetri, dhe vetëm pastaj puna të arrinte në dorën e tij. Kështu qëndron puna në Rusinë e shenjtë, të molepsur nga fryma e imitacionit; të gjithë e imitojnë si majmuni, shefin e tyre. Madje thonë se një këshilltar titullar kur u bë shef i një kancelarie të vogël, u veçua menjëherë në një dhomë më vete, të cilën e pagëzoi «dhoma e këshilltarit» dhe vuri të rrinin te dera disa shërbëtorë me jaka të kuqe e me pantallona me shirita, të cilët kapnin dorezën e derës dhe nuk linin të hynin brenda veçse ata që u donte qejfi, megjithëse kjo «dhomë e këshilltarit» mezi nxinte një tavolinë zyre nga ato të zakonshmet. Ceremonia e pritjes dhe zakonet e njeriut të madh ishin solemne e madhështore, po jo aq të ngatërruara. Themeli më i rëndësishëm i sistemit ishte rreptësia. «Rreptësi, rreptësi dhe përsëri rreptësi», - thosh ai zakonisht dhe kur shqiptonte fjalën e fundit e vështronte rëndë-rëndë personin me të cilin fliste... Nga ana tjetër, as që ish nevoja për një shikim të këtillë, sepse ata dhjetë nëpunës që përbënin tërë mekanizmin e kancelarisë së tij ishin mjaft të trembur. Kur e shikonin nga larg që po vinte, braktisnin çdo gjë dhe prisnin duke marrë drejtqëndrim gjersa shefi të hynte në dhomë. Bisedimi i tij i zakonshëm me nëpunësit që kish nën urdhër ish plot rreptësi dhe përbëhej pothuaj gjithnjë nga disa pak fjalë: «Qysh guxoni? A dini me cilin flisni? A e kuptoni përpara kujt gjendeni? «Megjithatë, ishte njeri shpirtmirë, i sjellshëm e u bënte shërbime shokëve, po ia kish rritur shumë mendjen grada e gjeneralit. Që kur kish fituar këtë gradë, e kish humbur pusullën e qe fryrë në pendë sa nuk dinte ç'të bënte. Kur ndodhej me njerëz që kishin po atë gradë, të barabartë, ish njeri i mirë, njeri me mend në kokë, madje edhe i zgjuar, po kur ndodhej në një rreth me njerëz që ishin qoftë edhe vetëm një gradë më të ulët se ai, bëhej me të vërtetë i padurueshëm. Rrinte i heshtur. Qëndrimi i tij të bënte që të të vinte keq për të, aq më shumë sepse edhe ai vetë e kuptonte se mund ta kalonte kohën shumë më mirë. Në sytë e tij dukej një dëshirë e zjarrtë për të marrë pjesë në bisedim, për t'u bashkuar me një rreth të lezetçëm, po e ndalte frika se mos kjo gjë do të ish si e tepruar nga ana e tij, se kësisoj do të tregonte shumë familjaritet dhe do ta ulte prestigjin e tij. Duke bërë hesape të këtilla, rrinte ngaherë i heshtur, duke shqiptuar rrallë e tek ndonjë tingull njërrokësh dhe në këtë mënyrë fitoi titullin: njeri shumë i mërzitshëm. Këtij njeriut të madh vajti e iu paraqit Akaki Akakieviçi ynë dhe rastisi në një çast fare të pagoditur për njeriun e madh. Njeriu i madh ndodhej në kabinetin e tij dhe po bisedonte me qejf të madh me një rnik e shok të vjetër të vogëlisë, që kish ardhur para një kohe në Peterburg dhe të cilin nuk e kish parë prej shumë vjetësh. Në këtë kohë e lajmëruan se kish ardhur një farë Bashmaçkin. Njeriu i madh pyeti shkurt: 
Cili është ky? 
Iu përgjigjën: - Një nëpunës. 
- Ashtu? Le të presë, tani s'kam kohë, - tha njeriu i madh. 
Këtu ne duhet të themi se njeriu i madh gënjente qind për qind: kohë kish boll, sepse e kish mbaruar bisedimin që kish pasur me mikun, i kishin thënë të gjitha ato që kishin pasur për të thënë dhe tani kishin nisur të bënin ndërprerje të mëdha në bisedim, i binin lehtë-lehtë njëri-tjetrit kofshës duke thënë orë e çast: 
- Kështu pra, Ivan Abramoviç! 
- Ja kështu, Stepan Varllamoviç! 
Megjithatë, dha urdhër që nëpunësi të priste, kështu që t'i tregonte mikut të tij - një njeri që e kish lënë prej kohe shërbimin dhe që tani jetonte në fshat - se sa kohë duhej ta prisnin atë nëpunësit në dhomën e pritjes. Më në fund, mbasi folën sa folën dhe më shumë heshtën, dhe mbasi pinë ca puro të trasha, të fundosur nëpër ata kolltukët e butë, me mbështetëse që lëviznin, bëri sikur iu kujtua diçka edhe i tha. sekretarit që kish ndalur te dera me ca shkresa. 
- Më duket se aty po më pret një nëpunës; i thoni të hyjë. 
Kur e pa qëndrimin e përvuajtur të Akaki Akakieviçit dhe atë uniformën e tij të vjetër u kthye e i foli me të prerë: 
- Ç'kërkon? - Këtë pyetja e bëri me një zë të thatë e urdhërues, që e kish mësuar e përgatitur në shtëpinë e tij, brenda në dhomë, duke qëndruar para pasqyrës, një javë para se të merrte këtë post që mban tani dhe gradën e gjeneralit. Akaki Akakieviçi kish ndjerë me kohë se qysh e kish zaptuar një farë droje, u hutua e u ngatërrua, i shpjegoi me sa iu dha e iu zgjidh, duke shtuar kësaj here akoma më dendur fjalën «këtë», se kish pasur një mantel të ri fare dhe këtë mantel ia kishin grabitur në mënyrë çnjerëzore dhe se i drejtohej atij që të ndërhynte në një mënyrë ose tjetër, t'i shkruante komandantit të përgjithshëm të policisë ose ndokujt tjetër që t'i gjenin mantelin. Sjellja e Akaki Akakieviçit nuk di se për ç'arsye iu duk gjeneralit si tepër familjare. 
- ç'po bën kështu, o zotëri i nderuar? - i tha ai me të prerë. - Nuk i njeh rregullat? A di se ku ke hyrë apo jo? Nuk di se ç'rregull duhet të ndjekë çdo punë? Mbi këtë çështje më parë duhet të paraqesësh një kërkesë në kancelari, kjo kërkesë do t'i shkojë shefit të zyrës, pastaj shefit të seksionit, ky do t'ia japë sekretarit dhe pastaj ky i fundit do të ma paraqitë mua... 
- Mirë, shkëlqesi... - i tha. Akaki Akakieviçi, duke mbledhur atë guxim që i kishte mbetur dhe duke ndier në të njëjtën kohë se e kishte mbuluar djersa që po e mbyste 
- Guxova ta shqetësoj shkëlqesinë tuaj sepse këta sekretarët nuk... nuk janë njerëz që mbarojnë punë... 
- Si the, si the? - i bërtiti njeriu i madh... - Nga na i nxore këto të gjitha? Nga i ke marrë këto ide? Ç'është vallë kjo kryengritje e të rinjve kundër shefave edhe eprorëve? 
Mesa duket, njeriu i madh nuk kish vënë re se Akaki Akakieviçi i kish kaluar të pesëdhjetat, pra nuk mund të thuhej se ishte i ri, veçse në krahasim me ndonjë që ishte shtatëdhjetë vjeç. 
- A e di se me cilin flet? A e kupton para kujt gjendesh? 'Të pyes: a e di apo jo? 
Si tha këto fjalë, gjenerali përpoqi këmbën dhe e ngriti zërin kaq fort sa mund të trembej jo vetëm Akaki Akakieviçi, po edhe kushdo tjetër që të kish qenë aty. Akaki Akakieviçi mbeti gojëhapur, u tund e u lëkund i tëri e nuk ish në gjendje të mbahej më këmbë. Po të mos ishin sulur por portierët që ta mbanin për krahu, do të ishte shembur përdhe. E nxorën jashtë pothuaj pa ndjenja. Në këtë mes, njeriu i madh, i kënaqur pa masë kur pa se ç'efekt kishin bërë të bërtiturat e tij, i dehur nga gazi se kish qenë në gjendje ta bënte njeriun që t'i zihej fryma, e pa me bishtin e syrit mikun e tij që të shohë se çdo të thosh dhe vuri re me kënaqësinë më të madhe se miku i tij nuk dinte ç'të bënte dhe se kish filluar edhe ai vetë të kish frikë Akaki Akakieviçit nuk i kujtohej se qysh zbriti shkallët, se qysh doli në rrugë - asgjë, asgjë. Nuk i ndiente as duart, as këmbët. Kurrë në jetën e tij nuk e kish marrë kështu nëpër këmbë një gjeneral, dhe aq më shumë një gjeneral që nuk ishte i dikasterit të tij, Ecte gojëhapur nëpër tufanin e dëborës që fërshëllente rrugëve, pengohej nëpër trotuarët. Sipas zakonit të Peterburgut, era frynte nga të katër anët, nga të gjitha rrugicat. Aty për aty filloi t'i dhimbte fyti. Kur arriti në shtëpi nuk ishte në gjendje të nxirrte një fjalë goje. Ish enjtur i tëri nga angina dhe u desh të shtrihej në shtrat. Ja se ç'fuqi të madhe ka ndonjëherë një e bërtitur si ajo që i bëri njeriu i madh! 
Të nesërmen kishte zjarrllëk të madh. Në saje të ndihmës dorëplotë të klimës së Peterburgut, sëmundja u zhvillua më shpejt sesa mund të pritej, kështu që kur i vajti doktori dhe i kontrolloi pulsin, nuk mundi të bënte gjë tjetër veçse të porosiste që t'i vinin ca kompresa dhe këtë e bëri vetëm e vetëm që i sëmuri të mos mbetej pa ndihmën fisnike të mjekësisë. Aty për aty, doktori tha se pas një ditë e gjysmë i sëmuri patjetër do të vdiste. Pastaj iu kthye zonjës së shtëpisë dhe i tha:  
- Tani, ti moj nënë, mos e humb kohën më kot, edhe porositi një qivur me dërrasa bredhi, sepse dërrasat e lisit janë shumë të shtrenjta. 
A i dëgjoi vallë Akaki Akakieviçi këto fjalë të kobshme që i takonin drejtpërsëdrejti? Dhe në i dëgjoi: a e tronditën vallë? A i vinte keq për atë jetën e tij të mjerë? Rreth këtyre të gjithave nuk dihet asgjë, sepse tërë kohën kishte zjarrllëk edhe fliste përçart. Kish rënë në kllapi dhe shikonte pa pushim gjëra të habitshme. Herë e shihte Petroviçin dhe e porosiste t'i qepte një mantel me ca si çarqe që ta ruanin kundër vjedhësve (i dukej sikur këta ishin fshehur nën krevat, madje i lutej zonjës së shtëpisë ta kapte njërin nga vjedhësit që kishte hyrë nën jorgan), herë e pyeste pse i varej para syve dollomaja e vjetër, herë se kishte mantelin e ri, herë se ndodhej para gjeneralit, duke dëgjuar qortimet e tij të ashpra e duke thënë: «Ju lutem shkëlqesi, të më falni»; - herë; më në fund, niste e shante, duke shqiptuar fjalë të hatashme, saqë plaka e shtëpisë bënte kryq, sepse nuk kishte dëgjuar kurrë të kish nxjerrë nga goja fjalë të këtilla, aq më fort sepse këto të shara vinin gjithnjë pas fjalës «shkëlqesi». Pastaj shqiptonte fjalë që nuk kishin asnjë lidhje e asnjë kuptim: vihej re vetëm një gjë - të gjitha mendimet e të gjitha fjalët silleshin rrotull mantelit. Më në fund, i mjeri Akaki Akakieviçi dha shpirt. Autoritetet nuk e vulosën dhomën edhe sendet e tij, - sepse - e para, nuk kish trashëgimtarë, e dyta - sepse trashëgimi që kish lënë ishte shumë i vogël dhe pikërisht; ca pena pate për të shkruar, një top me letër të bardhë zyrtare, tri palë çorape, dy a tri kopsa të rëna nga pantallonat dhe atë dollomanë që ia njeh shumë mirë lexuesi. Kush i mori të gjitha këto sende vetëm një perëndi e di. Duhet ta them se për këtë çështje nuk u interesua as ai që tregon këtë ngjarje. 
Akaki Akakieviçin e ngritën dhe e varrosën, kështu që Petërburgu mbeti pa Akaki Akakieviç, sikur të mos kish qenë kurrë në këtë botë. U zhduk përgjithmonë ajo qenie që nuk e kish mbrojtur askush, që nuk e kish dashur askush; për të cilën nuk interesohej askush dhe që nuk i kish tërhequr vëmendjen as edhe ndonjë natyralisti, i cili nuk lë që t'i shpëtojë as edhe një mizë nga ato të zakonshmet pa e kapur me gjilpërë e pa e këqyrur në mikroskop; u zhduk ajo qenie që kish duruar me përvuajtje të tallurat e zyrës dhe hyri në varr pa bërë asgjë të jashtëzakonshme, po së cilës, të paktën para çastit të vdekjes i shkëlqeu për një çast një rreze e ndritur në formën e një manteli, duke ia ndritur për një grimë jetën e tij të mjerë, po pastaj, e goditi një mjerim i madh, ashtu siç i godet edhe carët edhe të fuqishmit e botës... Disa ditë pas vdekjes e kërkoi në shtëpi një portier nga dikasteri që solli urdhrin të paraqitej menjëherë në zyrë, sepse e kërkonte shefi. Po ky portier u desh të kthehej pa asnjë përfundim dhe raportoi se Akaki Akakieviçi nuk mund të paraqitej. Kur e pyetën «Përse?», ky u përgjigj me këto fjalë: 
- Ja, kështu, sepse ka vdekur. Ka katër ditë që kur e varrosën. 
Kështu u dëgjua në dikaster lajmi i vdekjes së Akaki Akakieviçit. Të nesërmen, në vendin e tij rrinte një nëpunës i ri, shumë më i gjatë nga trupi, që nuk i rreshtonte shkronjat aq drejt, po shumë më të përkulura dhe të shtrembra. 
Kujt mund t'i shkonte në mend se tregimi i Akaki Akakieviçit nuk do të mbaronte me kaq dhe se i qe shkruar të jetonte edhe disa ditë nëpër atë zhurmën që kishte shkaktuar vdekja si shpërblim, për atë jetën e tij, të cilën nuk e kish vënë re askush? Megjithatë ndodhi tamam kështu, pra, dhe tregimi ynë merr papritur një mbarim fantastik. Nëpër Peterburg nisën të hapen thashetheme se te Ura Kalinkin, dhe pak më tutje, bredh natën një i vdekur me fytyrë nëpunësi, që kërkon një mantel të grabitur. Pa bërë dallim grade e zanati, ky i vdekur turret dhe ua zhvesh njerëzve mantelet: qoftë të mbushura me vata, qoftë me gëzof mace ose kunëze, qoftë gëzof dhelpre, kastori ose ariu, shkurt merrte çdo lloj gëzofi e çdo lloj lëkure që ka shpikur njeriu, për të mbuluar lëkurën e vet. Një nga nëpunësit e dikasterit e kish parë me sytë e tij të vdekurin dhe e kish njohur menjëherë se ishte Akaki Akakieviçi. Nëpunësi ishte trembur kaq shumë sa ua kish mbathur këmbëve me të katra dhe kështu nuk e pa dot mirë e mirë; vuri re vetëm se i vdekuri e kishte kërcënuar nga larg me gisht. Nga të gjitha anët nisën të dëgjohen ankesa se shpatullat dhe supet e këshilltarëve jo vetëm titullarë, po edhe të këshilltarëve sekretë ishin në rrezik të merrnin të ftohtë nga shkaku se këtyre u grabiteshin natën mantelet që kishin veshur. Iu dha urdhër policisë që të bënte si të bënte e ta kapte, të gjallë a të vdekur, kufomën e të vdekurit e ta dënonin ashpër.., për tu dhënë shembull të tjerëve dhe pikërisht kështu ndodhi. Roja e një lagjeje e kapi të vdekurin për jake në rrugicën «Kiriushkin», tamam në kohën kur ky po përpiqej t'i zhvishte mantelin prej shajaku një ish-muzikanti që i kishte rënë dikur fyellit. Mbasi e kish kapur për jake, roja kishte thirrur të vinin dy shokë që ta mbanin të vdekurin. Si ua la këtyre në dorëzim, roja futi dorën për një çast në qafën e çizmes për të nxjerrë s'andejmi një kuti me burnot që të freskonte pak hundën, e cila i kishte ngrirë gjer atëherë gjashtë herë. Mirëpo burnoti kishte qenë kaq i fortë sa nuk mund ta duronte as i vdekuri. Roja as që pati kohë të heqë burnot në vrimën e mëngjër të hundës, ndërsa kishte vulosur me gisht vrimën e djathtë, kur i vdekuri tështiti kaq fort, saqë të tre rojat u detyruan të mbyllnin sytë. Sa të ngrinin ata grushtet për të fërkuar sytë, i vdekuri ishte zhdukur, saqë pastaj nuk dinin në e kishin shtënë në dorë apo jo. Që prej atij çasti rojave u hyri një frikë kaq e madhe nga të vdekurit, saqë nuk guxonin të hidhnin dorë as mbi të gjallët dhe thërrisnin nga larg: «Hej, ti aty, shiko udhën!» Në këtë kohë nëpunësi i vdekur filloi të dukej edhe përtej urës Kalinkin, duke iu kallur datën njerëzve të frikshëm. 
Mirëpo ne e harruam fare njeriun e madh, i cili është pothuaj me të drejtë shkaku i kësaj kthese fantastike që mori tregimi ynë që, nga ana tjetër, është fare i vërtetë. Pikësëpari kemi për detyrë të themi, ashtu siç është e drejtë se me të ikur Akaki Akakieviçi, që e kish marrë kaq keq nëpër këmbë, njeriu i madh kishte ndier një lloj keqardhje. Edhe ky njeri dinte se ç'ishte mëshira; zemra e tij prekej nga ndjenja të mira, megjithëse grada e lartë që kishte e pengonte të shfaqte këtë ndjenjë. Me të dalë nga kabineti i tij miku që e kish vizituar, njeriu i madh qe menduar për fatkeqësinë që e kishte goditur të mjerin Akaki Akakieviç. Që prej atij çasti, i dukej sikur e shihte përpara, ditë për ditë, Akaki Akakieviçin dyllë të verdhë, që nuk e pati duruar dot qortimin e rëndë. Ky mendim e tronditi kaq shumë, sa pas një jave dërgoi një nëpunës që të pyeste cili ishte ky njeri dhe ç'bënte dhe nëse mund ta ndihmonte, Kur i thanë se Akaki Akakieviçi kish vdekur menjëherë pas asaj ngjarjes, njeriu i madh mbeti i mahnitur, ndjeu se e hante ndërgjegjja dhe tërë asaj dite kishte qenë si pa qejf. Meqë desh të dëfrente pak dhe ta harronte këtë përshtypje të keqe u nis e vajti në një mbrëmje që kish përgatitur një nga miqtë e tij, ku gjeti një shoqëri të zgjedhur, dhe aq më mirë se atje pothuaj të gjithë kishin të njëjtën gradë si edhe ai, kështu që mund të fliste e të dëfrente i qetë. Mbrëmja ndikoi çuditërisht mirë, mbi gjendjen e tij shpirtërore. E hapi zemrën, u tregua i këndshëm në bisedim, i sjellshëm, shkurt kaloi një mbrëmje të mirë. Pas darkës piu nja dy gota shampanjë - që është, siç dihet një mjet shumë i mirë për të dëfryer. Shampanja e nxiti t'u përvishej menjëherë disa çështjeve të ngutshme dhe pikërisht: vendosi të mos kthehej në shtëpi, po t'i bënte një vizitë Karolina Ivanovnës, një zonje të njohur, siç më duket me prejardhje gjermane, me të cilën kish lidhje krejt miqësore. Duhet ta themi se njeriu i madh ishte pak si i shkuar nga mosha, bashkëshort i mirë dhe kryetar familjeje i respektuar nga të gjithë. Dy fëmijë, njëri nga të cilët ishte tanimë nëpunës në një zyrë, dhe një vajzë bukuroshe nja gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeçe, me një hundë pak si të kthyer përpjetë, po mjaft të këndshme, vinin ditë për ditë t'i puthnin dorën e t'i thoshin «Bonjour papa»6). 
E shoqja, që ishte një grua ende e freskët nuk ishte aspak e shëmtuar, i zgjaste më parë dorën që t'ia puthte, pastaj ia puthte edhe ajo të tijën. Mirëpo njeriu i madh, që ishte shumë i nginjur me ledhatimet në gjirin e familjes, e kish gjetur të udhës se ishte më mirë të kishte marrëdhënie miqësore me një mikeshë që banonte në anën tjetër të qytetit. Kjo mikeshë nuk ish as më e bukur, as më e re se e shoqja, po gjëra të këtilla ndodhin në botë dhe ne s'kemi të drejtë ti gjykojmë. Kështu, pra, njeriu i madh zbriti shkallët, u ul në sanë dhe i tha karrocierit: «Te Karolina Ivanovna» - pastaj u mbështoll plot madhështi në mantelin e tij të ngrohtë dhe u zhyt në atë gjendje të këndshme, më të mirë e nga e cila as që mund ta marrësh me mend për një rus, domethënë kur nuk vret mendjen për asgjë, po megjithatë mendimet të vijnë vetë, njëri më i këndshëm se tjetri pa u lodhur që ti kërkosh e t'i ndjekësh, Duke qenë shumë i kënaqur nga mbrëmja që kish kaluar, sillte në mend të gjitha çastet e gëzuara të mbrëmjes dhe të gjitha fjalët që e kishin bërë të qeshte me ha-ha-ha në atë rrethin e ngushtë të miqve. Shumë nga këto fjalë ai i përsëriste edhe tani, me zë të ulët, dhe i dukeshin po aq për të qeshur siç kishin qenë në çastet kur i kish dëgjuar dhe prandaj nuk duhet të na habitë se qeshte vetë, me gjithë zemër. Herë pas here e mërziste era e ftohtë, që vetëm një zot e di se nga vinte dhe përse vinte e i fshikullonte fytyrën, i hidhte flokë dëbore, duke ia ngritur e valëvitur jakën e mantelit si një pëlhurë anijeje ose duke e goditur në kokë me një forcë të mbinatyrshme dhe duke e shqetësuar pa masë. Papritur, njeriu i madh ndjeu se dikush e kish kapur për jake dhe e hiqte me forcë të madhe. U kthye dhe pa një njeri me trup të shkurtër, të veshur me një uniformë të vjetër dhe e njohu, me tmerr të madh, se ky ish Akaki Akakieviçi. Fytyra e nëpunësit ishte e bardhë si dëbora dhe dukej me të vërtetë si fytyrë prej të vdekuri. Po tmerri i njeriut të madh kaloi çdo kufi kur pa se goja e të vdekurit u shtrembërua si mos më keq dhe ky shqiptoi, duke përhapur një erë të qelbur si era e varreve, këto fjalë: 
- A! Më në fund të kapa! Më së fundi, atë... këtë... të kapa për jake! Më duhet tamam mante1i yt! Për mantelin tim nuk çave kokën, madje më bëre rezil me fjalë të ndyra - tani dua mantelin tënd! 
I mjeri njeri i madh mend vdiq nga frika. S'do mend Se ky njeri ish i rreptë në zyrë dhe, në përgjithësi, ish i rreptë përpara nëpunësve që kish nën urdhrat e tij, dhe kushdo që e shikonte fytyrën e tij të rreptë dhe të fryrë në pendë, thosh: «Oh, sa i rreptë!», po këtu tamam si edhe njerëz të tjerë që të duken kreshnikë, ndjeu një frikë kaq të madhe saqë me shumë të drejtë dyshoi se mos i binte të fikët. Nxori aty vetë, shpejt e shpejt, i urtë si dele, mantelin që kishte veshur dhe i thirri karrocierit me zë të tronditur, që nuk ngjiste të ish zëri i tij: 
- Kthe sa më shpejt në shtëpi! 
Karrocieri, kur dëgjoi një zë të tillë, që zakonisht ndjehet në çaste vendimtare dhe shoqërohet nga diçka që të nxit akoma më shumë, ngjeshi kokën në supe për çdo rrezik që mund të ndodhte, vërtiti kamxhikun dhe u sul si shigjetë. Pas nja gjashtë minutash, e ca njeriu i madh gjendej para shtëpisë së tij, te shkalla. Dyllë i verdhë, i tmerruar, pa mantel, në vend që të shkonte te Karolina Ivanovna, ish kthyer në shtëpi. U zvarrit si mundi gjer në dhomën e tij, ku kaloi një natë si mos o zot, kështu që të nesërmen në mëngjes, kur do të pinte çajin, e bija i tha drejtpërdrejt: 
- Baba, sot ti je shumë i zbehtë. 
Po babai nuk tha asnjë fjalë se ç'i kish ndodhur, se ku kish qenë e se ku kish dashur të vinte... Kjo ngjarja i bëri një përshtypje shumë të madhe. Madje filloi t'u thoshte shumë më rrallë nëpunësve që kishte nën urdhër: «Qysh guxoni? A e dini para kujt ndodheni?» Edhe atëherë kur i shqiptonte këto fjalë - e bënte vetëm mbasi dëgjonte si qëndronte puna. Po gjëja që ka më shumë rëndësi është se atëherë nuk u duk më nëpër rrugë fantazma e nëpunësit të vdekur. Siç duket manteli i gjeneralit i vinte si shumë mirë pas trupit. Sidoqoftë, nuk u dëgjua më që të jetë grabitur ndonjë mantel. Mirëpo shumë nga njerëzit aktivë dhe të kujdesshëm nuk donin të qetësoheshin në asnjë mënyrë dhe thoshin se nëpunësi i vdekur dukej herë pas here në lagjet e anëve të qytetit. 
Roja e lagjes «Kolomna» e kishte parë me sy fantazmën e, të vdekurit se qysh doli nga një shtëpi. Mirëpo me qenë se roja ishte nga natyra i dobët, - një herë një derkuc i uritur që kishte dalë nga një shtëpi, e kishte shembur përdhe në mes të të qeshurave të karrocierëve, që ishim mbledhur rreth e qark, dhe të cilëve pastaj ky u kërkoi nga gjysmë kopeku për të blerë duhan, si dënim sepse ishin tallur me të - pra duke qenë i dobët, roja nuk kish guxuar ta ndalte fantazmën po e kishte ndjekur gjer sa më në fund fantazma qe ndalur papritur, qe kthyer, kish vështruar dhe e kish pyetur: «Ç'kërkon?» - dhe i kish treguar një grusht nga ata që s'kanë kurrë të gjallët. Roja kishte thënë: «Asgjë» - dhe kishte bërë menjëherë prapaktheu. Mirëpo kjo fantazmë ishte shumë më e gjatë nga trupi, sesa Akaki Akakieviçi, kishte një palë mustaqe dumbushere, dhe duke u drejtuar, për në urën e Obuhovit, ish zhdukur në errësirën e natës. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) Kapiten ispravnik - përfaqësues i autoritetit policor në rreth, me gradë kapiteni; person i zgjedhur nga fisnikët.
2) Këshilltar shteti - një nga gradat më të larta civile, që përgjigjet gradës së gjeneralit në ushtri.
3) Është fjala për tregtarët ambulantë, të rrugëve, që e mbanin mallin në tezga mbi kokë. 
4) Uist - lojë bixhozi,
5) Monumenti i Falkoneit - statujë e Pjetrit I. vepër e skulptorit francez Falkone (17111-1791). 
6) Mirëmëngjesi, baba. 


*Përgatiti Andi Meçaj*

----------

